# Hello from Oxfordshire



## rustymania (May 21, 2011)

Hi Guys

Just purchased my Audi TT last week!

1.8t 225 Quattro!

And Loving it already!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Rustymania, Welcome to the TTF, lets see some pics of your TT.
Hoggy.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Rusty Welcome to the mad house.

Hoggys right we want photos

Kevin


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Rustymania, Welcome to the forum


----------



## rustymania (May 21, 2011)

Pics added, no inside one's yet thou. aiming to clean her up tommoro.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

For events, discounts and other benefits including a fantastic quarterly magazine, have a look at joining
the TT Owners Club

Click on below link to view the site

http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice Photos


----------



## rustymania (May 21, 2011)

Cheers Pal.
I think she's loooovely 8)


----------



## kkww8 (Apr 2, 2011)

HI !,

Nice one on getting your first TT ! I have just brought my first 225 aswel ! I am also in Oxfordshire , where you based ?

Regards, K


----------



## rustymania (May 21, 2011)

Finally got logged back in! I am in the Grove area. how about you?


----------



## kkww8 (Apr 2, 2011)

Sorry for late post !! I am in Henley on Thames.

How you getting on with the 225 ?

Thinking about any mods yet ?


----------



## rustymania (May 21, 2011)

Yea getting on pretty good with it... apart from a little slip on a very greasy corner this morning 

getting a Liquid TT display for it fitted hopefully wednesday, and maybe a split dump valve at some point.

it will need its cam belt doing soon, thinking of a remap after that.
How about you?


----------



## kkww8 (Apr 2, 2011)

Whats a liquid tt display then ?

With regards to Cambelt id say look at The TT shop.com they seem to have quite a good price for a proper proper job.

Im thinking about a remap too. Dont think you have to tel insurance either. No way of them finding out really lol

Anybody here know the best people to get a remap done with ????


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

kkww8 said:


> Whats a liquid tt display then ?
> 
> With regards to Cambelt id say look at The TT shop.com they seem to have quite a good price for a proper proper job.
> 
> ...


Hi kkww8, Pop over to Staines & see WAK, @ Vag check best remap service ever.
http://www.vagcheck.co.uk/vagcheck/index.htm

Here's info about Liquid TT.
http://www.racediagnostics.com/cms/

Hoggy.


----------



## kkww8 (Apr 2, 2011)

wow the liquid TT thing looks very cool although i guess it means you have to sacrifice nice cold air conditioned air on the left side of your face lol

might confuse the girlfriend at some point too !!!


----------



## rustymania (May 21, 2011)

Liquid TT getting fitted Friday morning!! whoooop!!! (via the TT shop)

Where i got the car from has offered to do a deal on my cambelt (cost price parts and reduced labour) as it's close to needing changing.

I have enquired a remap via DNA tuning, i got my Golf V5 done there previously.

will have a look at Wak's too.....


----------



## rustymania (May 21, 2011)

Liquid TT fitted... And a new grill.... whoop whoop!

Now toying with a spoiler...


----------



## rustymania (May 21, 2011)

Here is the grill

(Genuine one for sale now...)


----------



## andrecc (May 18, 2011)

Hi Rustymania, Welcome to the forum


----------



## turbomad84 (Aug 8, 2010)

what silver is this? i like it


----------



## rustymania (May 21, 2011)

turbomad84 said:


> what silver is this? i like it


Its Avus Silver bud.


----------

